# Incorrect Default Clock on 5850



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am getting an incorrect clock reading on my 5850 using the latest GPU-Z 0.4.2. Its reading 400mhz. See image below.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 9, 2010)

it's good on the 5700's must be limited to the 5800's


----------

